# Foxfire Mushroom



## docdubz (Nov 8, 2010)

A couple weeks ago I asked whether those glow in the dark mushrooms are viv and frog safe but everyone that responded wasnt sure. found some at my local herp store. the bag says completely safe, so i asked the owner. He said a while back they had it in a couple cages and it did no harm but the mushrooms wound up crashing for some reason or another. The guys at this place have always been pretty reputable so I think it might actually be safe, anyone else got info on them?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I have some, I need a drill bit for the wood.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

did you talk to the vendor about the product and how likely the fungus is to be successful in viv conditions? Seems everything I read on mushroom cultivation always stressed a need to sterilize media and/or create conditions where the desirable strain wouldn't be out competed.

Seems like the viv would be the last place you could accomplish that


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and learn what it takes to do successful mushroom culture and you won't waste any of your money. To get consistent flushes you need sterility!!!! Your bioluminescent fungi is going to get out competed y other fungi/bacteria and run out of nutrients long before you want to tear your Viv down. If you want to grow them well, make them their own grow chamber


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Ive grown my own mushrooms before, and you should be able to get it to work in a terrarium. Colonizing your wooden substrate should probably be done in sterile conditions though. Either way I agree with frogparty. If you really want to put them in a viv though you should somehow construct something that you can just take out when you want. EVEN IF you do get mushrooms they will only last a certain period of time and die.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Funny, I've been seeing a few stringy Shrooms pop up in one of my vivs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah at random. You should see what I could do with that same species with a spore print, some agar and birdseed spawn


----------

